# anyone own a ridgid radial saw?



## glenntx5 (Sep 28, 2011)

I am considering buying a used ridgid rs1000 radial saw that is approx. 10 yrs. old & in very good condition. It has all original accessories & instruction manual. I have no idea what this saw cost when purchased new, so ultimately have no idea what it is worth now. Any thoughts will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*what are they asking for it?*

Just check Craig's List to see what similar saws are asking/selling for.
Generally a RAS Craftsman can be bought from $125 to $300. Ive bought a few at $150.00 and some were 12" capacity.  bill

This sounds simplistic but the "worth" of anything is what it can be sold for. That takes into account it's "worth" to the purchaser and that's what they are willing to pay for it. Worth also takes into attachment to the seller. I have things I won't sell because they are worth more than I would be able to sell them for. You can always offer what it's worth to you. If the seller is ready to sell, then maybe they will accept your offer.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I've occasionally seen the Ridgid RAS's in my area in the $200-$300 range used; generally more than the Craftsman saws. Of course, there are a lot fewer of them than the ubiquitous Sears. Plus, the Ridgid saws would be newer than most of the Craftsman out there.

I'm under the impression (and Woodnthings or someone can verify this or correct me) that the Ridgid and later Craftsman RAS's are both made by Emerson and basically the same saw. True?

Bill


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

dodgeboy77 said:


> ..............................
> I'm under the impression (and Woodnthings or someone can verify this or correct me) that the Ridgid and later Craftsman RAS's are both made by Emerson and basically the same saw. True?


I can't speak to whether or not they are basically the same designed saws but you're correct that Ridge Tool/Emerson made both the RIDGID and many of the pre-1999 Craftsman RAS's. I see Craftsman RAS's on craigslist around here for anywhere from $50 on up. Don't see the RIDGID ones very often though but I think that's because they didn't sell very many of them.


----------



## Comet98 (Oct 7, 2011)

*I own one, selling it tmrw for $100(cost $550) city garage sale, trophy club tx*



glenntx5 said:


> I am considering buying a used ridgid rs1000 radial saw that is approx. 10 yrs. old & in very good condition. It has all original accessories & instruction manual. I have no idea what this saw cost when purchased new, so ultimately have no idea what it is worth now. Any thoughts will be greatly appreciated.


I own this saw and actually plan to sell it tmrw in our bi-annual city garage sale in trophy club tx. I paid $550 for the saw 8 yrs ago at Home Depot....I am selling mine for $100, I need the space in the garage


----------

